# High calorie needs on T3!!



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

I’m 5 weeks into a 10 week bulk and I’m currently up to a calorie level I never thought I’d come close to and only just starting to feel like I’m ’bulking’.

My previous bulk (without T3) I got majorly fat on even less calories (although I wasn’t as clean/tight with my nutrition due to booze). 

I feel like I’ve not got the most out of the first half of this bulk and wanted to see if others have experienced the same thing. Im guessing that I should have anticipated much higher kcal needs on T3 to begin with. 

Starting weight 179lbs 
TDEE Calculator moderate exercise : 2800kcals
TDEE Calculator heavy exercise : 3100kcals

Current cycle:
500mg Test E pw + 100mg Var ED
12.5mg Aromasin ED
37.5mcg T3 ED

Training:
Lyle McDonald’s generic bulking routine (ULUL) 4 days.
20 mins max incline walking on speed 4 (130-135bpm) 5-6 days pw. And that’s really all I do. I typically sit on my ass the rest of the day as I’m quite sedentary, hence I estimated I would be closer to the moderate exercise level on the calculator (2800kcals). 

My previous bulk (500mg test E and I was similar body weight) I worked up to 3700kcals and was getting fat quickly here (easily 2lbs of fat per week increase). I trained 4-5 days per week but I was however drinking booze regularly on weekends and not doing any cardio. Even still I don’t see how what im doing now can equate to me being at a higher kcal level and barely putting on weight (I am still leaning out a little I think). 


Week 1
2500kcals
End of week weight 181.6lbs
I eased into calories this week due to digestive issues. Had a small weight increase probably due to test. 

Week 2
3000kcals
End weight 181.8lbs
Not much weight increase. Leaned out a bit. Assumed I would be in a small surplus at this point. Not feeling that strong, tired and recovery not good. 

Week 3
3250kcals
End weight 182.6lbs
By now I’m thinking I must be in a surplus as I’m over the heavy exercise TDEE level. Still not making much progress on lifts this week (a rep here and there) and recovery still not good so I bump up kcals again slightly to see if that helps.

Week 4
3450kcals
End weight 182.4lbs
I lost weight this week! Also my lifts again weren’t exactly feeling like I’m on cycle like they did last time. Legs still sore for nearly a week after squats. Defintely got leaner. Now getting impatient with progress so upped calories by 400 for week 5. 

Week 5 (this week)
3850kcals
Weight gone up to 184.4 as of today. Finally feeling stronger and recovery much better (obvs test levels are now highest). Now very scared I’m going to get fat at this level though.

Nutrition, sleep, water, stress all in check. No booze. So this cycle I think I have everything in place. 

What’s the deal here? Is T3 really that effective (700-900kcal boost) or have I jumped the gun and upped calories too fast and risk getting chubby? Thinking maybe the addition of Var this time has changed things too. Obviously not drinking and doing some cardio this time will help but it’s not like I’ve turned into an athlete in comparison. I rarely go over 10k steps per day.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Why are you using T3?


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Why are you using T3?


I used 50mcg during a cut before (very effective) and read about all the benefits on here and other sources of using it during a bulk too. Main ones being nutrient partitioning and PTOR. I understood that this could lead to potentially greater/leaner gains during a bulk? I also didn’t want to come off and risk a temp shutdown just as I was starting to bulk. So I stuck with it and will carry on until after I’ve cut again.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Obi-Wan said:


> I used 50mcg during a cut before (very effective) and read about all the benefits on here and other sources of using it during a bulk too. Main ones being nutrient partitioning and PTOR. I understood that this could lead to potentially greater/leaner gains during a bulk? I also didn’t want to come off and risk a temp shutdown just as I was starting to bulk. So I stuck with it and will carry on until after I’ve cut again.


You're never going to want to come off it now. If you were worried about a shutdown after one cutting cycle with it, you're not going to feel comfortable coming off it after 2 cut cycles and a bulk running it throughout are you?


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Haven't read it all! But why risk permanent damage to your natural thyroid production unless its absolutely necessary!? Also that a hell of a lot of aromasin for such a mild cycle!! You will hamper your gains if you kill your estrogen, i think a lot of folk who run ai's from the get go thinking its manditory end up either running in to problems or wondering why they never gained well through the cycle.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> You're never going to want to come off it now. If you were worried about a shutdown after one cutting cycle with it, you're not going to feel comfortable coming off it after 2 cut cycles and a bulk running it throughout are you?


Probably not!! 😁

It’s probably just as addictive as AAS in that regard but I’m going to have a break from it for sure as with everything.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The effect shouldn't be that dramatic on that dose unless you were hypothyroid to start with. What were your T3 levels before taking it?

Just remembered as well, you made another thread a bit ago showing pretty damn high levels on 50mcg and lowering it. I'd be interested to see what your levels are now


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

B88F said:


> Haven't read it all! But why risk permanent damage to your natural thyroid production unless its absolutely necessary!? Also that a hell of a lot of aromasin for such a mild cycle!! You will hamper your gains if you kill your estrogen, i think a lot of folk who run ai's from the get go thinking its manditory end up either running in to problems or wondering why they never gained well through the cycle.


Fair point, I was lead to believe from many long term users plus studies showing that thyroid damage is a myth. Hopefully they’re correct and I’m not doing actual damage! Either way not planning on using forever. Good point about the AI. Planning to get bloods done next week so will have results in 2 to know for sure!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I would just come off the T3 and keep tabs on your BW and adjust calorie intake based on it. You're not going to suddenly get super fat unless you eat like a tit for an extended period.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

nWo said:


> The effect shouldn't be that dramatic on that dose unless you were hypothyroid to start with. What were your T3 levels before taking it?
> 
> Just remembered as well, you made another thread a bit ago showing pretty damn high levels on 50mcg and lowering it. I'd be interested to see what your levels are now


Before T3 levels:









getting another thyroid test next week to see what my levels are on 37.5mcg


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not convinced going above 25mcg, which puts me top high end, has much benefit apart from perhaps a long cut and keeping you're metabolism from adapting. 

I ran 25mcg for a year through a cut and a cycle. It wasn't really magic, coming off I realised it was more magic on my wallet and just adding to drugs I was taking. 

As above, 50mcg is alot. I've gone that high one and it flattens you out. I'm be too scared to use that again for a prolonged period, even alongside some strong aas base


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Hmm fascinating.
As I've said before you can always learn something new.
Had no idea T3 was involved in so many different intracellular processes.

Anyways,
although it looks cool on the paper to me this just seems like a bit way too overcomplication and overthinking.
If it helps you mentally to bulk harder then by all means.
Personally, myself being under 200lbs too I would just focus on the basic simple stuff. 
If you can't make decent progress on that and you're not even planning on competing then I think that'd be a good time to have a little conversation with yourself.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Obi-Wan said:


> Before T3 levels:
> View attachment 220290
> 
> 
> getting another thyroid test next week to see what my levels are on 37.5mcg


I'd be very interested to see, yeah. Might be really sensitive to the drug and need a much lower dose.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

As @Cronus stated it does have a tendency to flatten you out, more so when cutting but for what you are using it for i just couldn't warrant it! Besides it often fooks with peoples sleep! Lots of pro's are on it for long periods doing show after show and most of the time they are ok in the long haul but its just a drug that imo i don't see fit for unless absolutely necessary let alone on a bulk!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

B88F said:


> As @Cronus stated it does have a tendency to flatten you out, more so when cutting but for what you are using it for i just couldn't warrant it! Besides it often fooks with peoples sleep! Lots of pro's are on it for long periods doing show after show and most of the time they are ok in the long haul but its just a drug that imo i don't see fit for unless absolutely necessary let alone on a bulk!


This.

Surely it's the equivalent of running a bath, with no plug in the waste.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> I used 50mcg during a cut before (very effective) and read about all the benefits on here and other sources of using it during a bulk too. Main ones being nutrient partitioning and PTOR. I understood that this could lead to potentially greater/leaner gains during a bulk? I also didn’t want to come off and risk a temp shutdown just as I was starting to bulk. So I stuck with it and will carry on until after I’ve cut again.


Using a drug that (most shouldn't) use for cutting on a "bulk". Genius. More drugs do not mean more results buddy.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> Fair point, I was lead to believe from many long term users plus studies showing that thyroid damage is a myth. Hopefully they’re correct and I’m not doing actual damage! Either way not planning on using forever. Good point about the AI. Planning to get bloods done next week so will have results in 2 to know for sure!


What studies? Post them.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> What studies? Post them.











nWo's T3 FAQ


So I've noticed that T3 is a very asked-about drug on these forums. I've been messing around with thyroid hormones for quite some time now and done a LOT of research and reading about them, and as I've discussed my experiences in recent months on these forums I've been asked a lot of questions...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





There’s one on here and it’s where I also found most of the anecdotal evidence about its benefits on a bulk. Not saying any of it is right, just where I formed my opinion


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> nWo's T3 FAQ
> 
> 
> So I've noticed that T3 is a very asked-about drug on these forums. I've been messing around with thyroid hormones for quite some time now and done a LOT of research and reading about them, and as I've discussed my experiences in recent months on these forums I've been asked a lot of questions...
> ...


The only link in there that brings up a study is a study on high protein diets in trained individuals.

Nothing even slightly in reference to what you are saying.

But let me confirm, you're running it to keep lean while you over eat, yes?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> The only link in there that brings up a study is a study on high protein diets in trained individuals.
> 
> Nothing even slightly in reference to what you are saying.
> 
> But let me confirm, you're running it to keep lean while you over eat, yes?


He's got it in his head that if he stops the T3 now after running it for 3 months, his body will convert ANY surplus calories in to pure blubber. So his plan is to continue running T3 for the whole bulk AND his next cut, which will bring him to ~9 months of continuous use. Obviously he'll be even more reluctant to stop using it by that point.

I've hopped off T3 after 3 months before (years ago when I thought there was some value in it) and gone into a bulk and didn't notice any extra fat gain. If I did start gaining weight too quickly, I'd have just scaled back the calorie intake a little bit. 

It can be enough of a ball ache for some people to consistently get enough calories in to gain with in the first place without having T3 on top making you need extra/potentially making you flatter/weaker.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> The only link in there that brings up a study is a study on high protein diets in trained individuals.
> 
> Nothing even slightly in reference to what you are saying.
> 
> But let me confirm, you're running it to keep lean while you over eat, yes?


Yeah the primary aim is to bulk. As I started off at a slightly higher bf of about 18% I wanted to limit fat gain as much as poss being in a surplus, rather than using it to allow me to simply eat more. What I gathered from reading various threads is that T3 would potentially help with this via improved nutrient partitioning. Happy to be corrected on this!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Obi-Wan said:


> Yeah the primary aim is to bulk. As I started off at a slightly higher bf of about 18% I wanted to limit fat gain as much as poss being in a surplus, rather than using it to allow me to simply eat more. What I gathered from reading various threads is that T3 would potentially help with this via improved nutrient partitioning. Happy to be corrected on this!


What about just getting a bit leaner before starting your bulk so you're not transitioning into a surplus with excess fat to begin with?


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> He's got it in his head that if he stops the T3 now after running it for 3 months, his body will convert ANY surplus calories in to pure blubber. So his plan is to continue running T3 for the whole bulk AND his next cut, which will bring him to ~9 months of continuous use. Obviously he'll be even more reluctant to stop using it by that point.
> 
> I've hopped off T3 after 3 months before (years ago when I thought there was some value in it) and gone into a bulk and didn't notice any extra fat gain. If I did start gaining weight too quickly, I'd have just scaled back the calorie intake a little bit.
> 
> It can be enough of a ball ache for some people to consistently get enough calories in to gain with in the first place without having T3 on top making you need extra/potentially making you flatter/weaker.


Pretty much this.

Appreciate the experience shared on this, that does make me feel better about coming off sooner rather than later. The last point is also how I feel about this experience to be fair.

I’ve read countless people raving about how good this drug is and the benefits of it during a bulk like the ones listed, so they can’t all be wrong. Granted lots of opposing views about too. Probably an individual thing. I’ve tested it and it’s probably not for me.
Cheers


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> What about just getting a bit leaner before starting your bulk so you're not transitioning into a surplus with excess fat to begin with?


defo the aim next time round!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Obi-Wan said:


> defo the aim next time round!


Is there any reason why you feel obligated to start bulking now? Let's say you spend 3 months bulking starting at 18% and you end up at say 22-23% and then spend a couple of months cutting back down to 18%, would that be any better than continuing to cut now to 13-14% and then finishing your bulk at 18% and saving another cut?


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Is there any reason why you feel obligated to start bulking now? Let's say you spend 3 months bulking starting at 18% and you end up at say 22-23% and then spend a couple of months cutting back down to 18%, would that be any better than continuing to cut now to 13-14% and then finishing your bulk at 18% and saving another cut?



I wasn’t happy with my muscle mass and wanted a bit more to cut into before I went right down. I think I’d be quite underweight and look and feel worse if I cut to 10-12% before having some more mass. I’d read that you can choose either path (cut first vs bulk first) with little difference in the long run apart from how much fat you might be carrying throughout. I’m not that unhappy with my fat at the moment as I carry it well under clothes at least.

So I chose to sport an ok t shirt body throughout and then end with a beach body as opposed to trimming down to a skinnyish frame with loose fitting clothes and slowly building back up. I also assumed that as the body doesn’t like going below a certain weight so cutting to 12% with a higher muscle mass would be much easier than doing it with less muscle mass. Not basing that on any science just personal reasoning from what I understand


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> This.
> 
> Surely it's the equivalent of running a bath, with no plug in the waste.


This is probably an accurate analogy, at least from the experience I’ve had so far. It doesnt explain why so many others report many physiological benefits. Perhaps it’s an individual thing. Perhaps it’s just that I am not eating enough yet for the dosage. Can’t be sure either way


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> He's got it in his head that if he stops the T3 now after running it for 3 months, his body will convert ANY surplus calories in to pure blubber. So his plan is to continue running T3 for the whole bulk AND his next cut, which will bring him to ~9 months of continuous use. Obviously he'll be even more reluctant to stop using it by that point.
> 
> I've hopped off T3 after 3 months before (years ago when I thought there was some value in it) and gone into a bulk and didn't notice any extra fat gain. If I did start gaining weight too quickly, I'd have just scaled back the calorie intake a little bit.
> 
> It can be enough of a ball ache for some people to consistently get enough calories in to gain with in the first place without having T3 on top making you need extra/potentially making you flatter/weaker.


Ah....okay😂😂😂😂😂

Junkie then


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> Yeah the primary aim is to bulk. As I started off at a slightly higher bf of about 18% I wanted to limit fat gain as much as poss being in a surplus, rather than using it to allow me to simply eat more. What I gathered from reading various threads is that T3 would potentially help with this via improved nutrient partitioning. Happy to be corrected on this!


So you've been running t3 and are still fat and now want to run it in to a bulk to stop you getting more fat? Jesus mate, that's some piss poor logic right there


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> So you've been running t3 and are still fat and now want to run it in to a bulk to stop you getting more fat? Jesus mate, that's some piss poor logic right there


 

The general consensus on the related t3 threads is that t3 increases nutrient uptake and improves nutrient partitioning. If this is true (one can only test on themselves to be 100%) then both in theory would be beneficial for someone attempting to limit fat gain on a bulk, especially at 18%, hence the logic.

To clarify, I don’t consider myself to be fat. 18% was an estimate. I started dieting at about 25% (which was fat!) so I lost a fair amount in a reasonably short time. A dexa scan reported that I am 15% but others on here felt I looked a little higher so I went with 18 to be safe. I’ve explained above my reasoning for bulking now and cutting later. 

Based on everything above, T3 sounded like a good option at the time. Now that I feel like I’m eating enough, time will tell.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> The general consensus on the related t3 threads is that t3 increases nutrient uptake and improves nutrient partitioning. If this is true (one can only test on themselves to be 100%) then both in theory would be beneficial for someone attempting to limit fat gain on a bulk, especially at 18%, hence the logic.
> 
> To clarify, I don’t consider myself to be fat. 18% was an estimate. I started dieting at about 25% (which was fat!) so I lost a fair amount in a reasonably short time. A dexa scan reported that I am 15% but others on here felt I looked a little higher so I went with 18 to be safe. I’ve explained above my reasoning for bulking now and cutting later.
> 
> Based on everything above, T3 sounded like a good option at the time. Now that I feel like I’m eating enough, time will tell.


Buddy, you're fat, people always underestimate their body fat. And in this game, 18% is fat, and you'll most likely actually be over 20.

And, no, no the consensus isn't that t3 does that at all. If you want to make excuses to stay on something as you're too lazy to lose weight even while in a fat loss drug and too lazy to fix your diet, then just do it. But don't talk shite. Even the thread you posted doesn't say that. 

Post pics. We'll tell you exactly where you are.
Blur your face. No one will know it's you.

Go


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Buddy, you're fat, people always underestimate their body fat. And in this game, 18% is fat, and you'll most likely actually be over 20.
> 
> And, no, no the consensus isn't that t3 does that at all. If you want to make excuses to stay on something as you're too lazy to lose weight even while in a fat loss drug and too lazy to fix your diet, then just do it. But don't talk shite. Even the thread you posted doesn't say that.
> 
> ...


Why so aggressive friend?

The link I shared is probably the most detailed and informative summary of t3 I’ve come across and lists the things I’m referring to with the exception of maybe a specific study on them (maybe it was just someone talking about it rather than posting it). Then there’s 10 pages of people either wanting to use t3 or have done so with positive results. Studies or not that’s a lot of evidence to know thats there’s a very popular belief in the benefits of T3. 

As for my diet, you’ve never seen it and wouldn’t know if it requires fixing. I’ve just reported that I lost 10% bf and chosen not to go further for now, so diet doesn’t seem to be an issue. I could choose to continue fat loss but would prefer not to for now. Among some other reasons already stated, a reason to run t3 on this bulk was because I didn’t want to deal with a potential rebound from dropping it as I was starting to increase calories. True or not, this issue is mentioned on the FAQ. I’m not sure how suggesting laziness is a relevant comment here.

I’ve had enough feedback on my bf from other respectful users but thanks for the offer


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> Why so aggressive friend?
> 
> The link I shared is probably the most detailed and informative summary of t3 I’ve come across and lists the things I’m referring to with the exception of maybe a specific study on them (maybe it was just someone talking about it rather than posting it). Then there’s 10 pages of people either wanting to use t3 or have done so with positive results. Studies or not that’s a lot of evidence to know thats there’s a very popular belief in the benefits of T3.
> 
> ...


Then simply put you're fat and looking for excuses
You will remain that way too.
And suffer side effects.

Willing to bet on it too.

Where did you post the pics? For the feedback? And not posting them again then just proves the point. You are fat and you know it.

Easier ways to be a junkie.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> He's got it in his head that if he stops the T3 now after running it for 3 months, his body will convert ANY surplus calories in to pure blubber. So his plan is to continue running T3 for the whole bulk AND his next cut, which will bring him to ~9 months of continuous use. Obviously he'll be even more reluctant to stop using it by that point.
> 
> I've hopped off T3 after 3 months before (years ago when I thought there was some value in it) and gone into a bulk and didn't notice any extra fat gain. If I did start gaining weight too quickly, I'd have just scaled back the calorie intake a little bit.
> 
> It can be enough of a ball ache for some people to consistently get enough calories in to gain with in the first place without having T3 on top making you need extra/potentially making you flatter/weaker.


I have a question that probably is obvious to you so bear with me. Some fat gain is expected on a bulk, get that.

You’ve said about scaling back calories on a bulk if getting too fat too quickly. Again makes sense to slow it to acceptable rates when needed.

My question is on the little bit of fat you gained before scaling back.

Are you stuck with that extra fat until you cut down again? Or will your body shift it if you react quick enough even though you’re still in a small surplus?

E.g. I come off t3, thyroid is sluggish / my TDEE lowers, I gain a pound or two of fat before I’ve worked out my new true surplus needs. What then?


I know the laws of calories in vs calories out but wondered if people meant the same thing when they say this type of comment


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Obi-Wan said:


> I have a question that probably is obvious to you so bear with me. Some fat gain is expected on a bulk, get that.
> 
> You’ve said about scaling back calories on a bulk if getting too fat too quickly. Again makes sense to slow it to acceptable rates when needed.
> 
> ...


You’d be weighing yourself at least once a week, so although the fat you’d gained in that week would stick with you, you’re not going to gain more than half a pound of fat during that period unless you’re eating like a moron.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> You’d be weighing yourself at least once a week, so although the fat you’d gained in that week would stick with you, you’re not going to gain more than half a pound of fat during that period unless you’re eating like a moron.


👌

I weigh myself regularly and my diet is clean, consistent and well controlled. Going to lower the dose regardless but more confident coming off now sooner rather than later.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Obi-Wan said:


> 👌
> 
> I weigh myself regularly and my diet is clean, consistent and well controlled. Going to lower the dose regardless but more confident coming off now sooner rather than later.


Don’t you feel like you’re just prolonging things and making eventually coming off even more difficult by just dropping the dose rather than taking it out of the equation completely? I was in the same boat as you 6-7 years ago and was reluctant to come off it because I thought I’d balloon up. Keep in mind I’ve got wild body dysmorphia and would feel morbidly obese at 15% BF. It never happened anyway. I didn’t notice any difference in fat gain.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Don’t you feel like you’re just prolonging things and making eventually coming off even more difficult by just dropping the dose rather than taking it out of the equation completely? I was in the same boat as you 6-7 years ago and was reluctant to come off it because I thought I’d balloon up. Keep in mind I’ve got wild body dysmorphia and would feel morbidly obese at 15% BF. It never happened anyway. I didn’t notice any difference in fat gain.


Over the past 24 hours I’ve started to think this way more, yeah. My toxic trait is to over think everything. Current thoughts “what if I drop kcals to say 3000 but my TDEE tanks to 2000 for X weeks and I gain X lbs”

so weighing up the pros and cons of coming off mid cycle, cold turkey vs taper (per the FAQ), or lower the dose and come off when already in a deficit. I’m guessing you went cold turkey, even in a bulk/surplus, and didn’t taper at 12.5mcg for a couple weeks.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

nWo said:


> I'd be very interested to see, yeah. Might be really sensitive to the drug and need a much lower dose.


Result attached mate for the 37.5mcg dose I’ve been on. Strangely it’s right in range and basically the same as my pre T3 levels, so this is probably my replacement dose equivalent?

No idea why I’ve been unable to put on weight at 3850kcals if this is the case. Can the synthetic hormone be more potent than my bodies natural hormone?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan said:


> I have a question that probably is obvious to you so bear with me. Some fat gain is expected on a bulk, get that.
> 
> You’ve said about scaling back calories on a bulk if getting too fat too quickly. Again makes sense to slow it to acceptable rates when needed.
> 
> ...


How much fat are you think g you'll gain? All these questions just point to you needing to sort your fooking diet.

Weekly weigh ins. You expecting to gain pounds of fat in a week or something?


----------

